# What are the chances of 2.3.4?



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello. I am thinking of snagging a Dinc 2 from Amazon for free. What are the chances that the phone has the "Un S-Off-able" 2.3.4 installed out of the box? And am I correct in thinking that as long as it has 2.3.3 I would be good to go correct? Thanks.

BMK


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on if it's used or not. Whichever way, you can just update it when you get it. As long as it's stock (if it's not, it's easy to go back), you can update to the latest version of Android available for the Incredible 2.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

bmkindoll said:


> Hello. I am thinking of snagging a Dinc 2 from Amazon for free. What are the chances that the phone has the "Un S-Off-able" 2.3.4 installed out of the box? And am I correct in thinking that as long as it has 2.3.3 I would be good to go correct? Thanks.
> 
> BMK


There is a downgrade tool to root 2.3.4. If the phone has the .98 bootloader you can use the tool (on xda) to downgrade it, then achieve s-off with Revolutionary.


----------



## jcfulgham (Nov 24, 2011)

HTC released the unlock tool for the Dinc2 on their unlock page. I'm not sure how it works cuz I'm already rooted. The downgrade guide works well with some cmd and adb knowledge.


----------



## n0yd (Dec 8, 2011)

I got mine from bestbuy for free. Its a white one but that shouldn't matter. I got it 35 days ago and it didn't have 2.3.4 but it did ask me right away to upgrade. It doesn't really matter either way, the downgraded tool on xda is easy enough. And if you just use the htc unlock tool on the htc website you will be good to go. Only thing you couldn't do is manually upgrade your radio afaik.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Zero75 (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought another dinc2 from Amazon in Dec, it had 2.3.3 on it. Rooted it in about 20 seconds on Arch Linux. Both are running Evans CM72


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jcfulgham said:


> HTC released the unlock tool for the Dinc2 on their unlock page. I'm not sure how it works cuz I'm already rooted. The downgrade guide works well with some cmd and adb knowledge.


the htc method does not give you s-off. your are better downgrading and using the rev tools.


----------



## n0yd (Dec 8, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the htc method does not give you s-off. your are better downgrading and using the rev tools.


God, I have been holding in my flames but damn I can't wait til you get a new phone. So many of your posts are incredibly dumb and stupid. Look at your post count, its cause the quality of your posts are horrible. You post so much dumb crap in threads like the ICS dev threads etc. And then your recent "I love verizon!" Thread made you look even more dumb. Sorry but please do me a favor and stop posting crap just to post and up your post count.

To everyone else here. I'm sorry for starting a flame war, but after reading fixxers posts in the dinc2 section for the past few months I just couldn't take it anymore. So much of it is just useless utter crap. If the kids wannna discipline me that's fine too. I just felt it really needed to be said and I couldn't hold it in anymore.

And BTW, S-OFF isn't gonna matter for most people which makes using the HTC unlock tool a great choice for the majority of users. The only real limit I've seen is the ability to flash other radios is missing. But you can get radios OTA anyway and most times radio upgrades have little noticeable improvement.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

As an update, it came loaded with 2.3.3. Rooted the phone as soon as I got home. Thanks everybody.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

n0yd said:


> God, I have been holding in my flames but damn I can't wait til you get a new phone. So many of your posts are incredibly dumb and stupid. Look at your post count, its cause the quality of your posts are horrible. You post so much dumb crap in threads like the ICS dev threads etc. And then your recent "I love verizon!" Thread made you look even more dumb. Sorry but please do me a favor and stop posting crap just to post and up your post count.
> 
> To everyone else here. I'm sorry for starting a flame war, but after reading fixxers posts in the dinc2 section for the past few months I just couldn't take it anymore. So much of it is just useless utter crap. If the kids wannna discipline me that's fine too. I just felt it really needed to be said and I couldn't hold it in anymore.
> 
> ...


if you don't know the difference between full s-off and the htcdev method you do not belong on here.


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

n0yd said:


> Words
> 
> Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


Except that he is right...the htc unlock adds an unnecessary step to the flashing process, and garuntees the voiding if your warranty. In order to flash with the official unlock, you have to extract the boot image and flash it separately. That to me sounds like it is actually harder than the revolutionary method, and so therefore not actually the better choice for the average user. Besides, what average user roots their phone to begin with, anyway?

Just saying...

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i thought i read if you use the htc unlock not only does it not give you full s-off but you cannot flash kernels unless through fastboot? or was that just for the evo3d?

i still say the downgrade + rev method is the best.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If you follow my guide, you should be fine if you get 2.3.4
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-guide-got-234-its-not-too-late-for-s-off/


----------

